# Von welchen Spielen würdet ihr euch ein Remake wünschen?



## RyzA (16. Dezember 2021)

Nabend!


Von welchen Spielen würdet ihr euch ein Remake wünschen?
Spontan fallen mir diese Spiele ein:


X-Wing
Dune
Syndicate
Populous
Dungeon Keeper
Lemmings
Giants: Citizen Kabuto
Star Trek Voyager: Elite Force
Sim City

Aber es gibt bestimmt noch jede Menge andere coole Klassiker.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Dezember 2021)

Metal Gear Solid, Final Fantasy VIII, G-Police...


----------



## chill_eule (16. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dungeon Keeper


Teste mal:








						Dungeons 3 on Steam
					

At last, the Dungeon Lord has successfully united the forces of evil and established his dark empire. Time for the next step in his most diabolical quest: expansion!




					store.steampowered.com
				




Inklusive DLCs ist das geiler als das Original 

@Topic:
Empire Earth I und II wären geil


----------



## RyzA (16. Dezember 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Teste mal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für den Tipp. Werde ich mal in meine Wunschliste packen.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Dezember 2021)

NfS: Hot Pursuit 2
FlatOut 2
BioShock Infinite


----------



## chill_eule (16. Dezember 2021)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> NfS: Hot Pursuit 2



Bei dem Stichwort fällt mir ein:

NFS: Porsche

Das war geil!


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Dezember 2021)

Battlefield: Bad Company 2


----------



## chill_eule (16. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. Werde ich mal in meine Wunschliste packen.


Teil 1 von Dungeons kenn ich nicht, Teil 2 war ziemlich gut, aber Teil 3 ist, siehe oben:


chill_eule schrieb:


> Inklusive DLCs ist das geiler als das Original


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (16. Dezember 2021)

GTA 3, VC und SA 

Ein NfS Underground fänd ich auch nicht schlecht. Die Kampagne von C&C Renegade mochte ich auch sehr gerne...


----------



## facehugger (16. Dezember 2021)

Ich hätt nix, aber auch gar nix gegen ein "Most Wanted" im neuen Gewand. Natürlich von 2005.

Was hab ich das damals gesuchtet

Gruß


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Dezember 2021)

Unreal, 
Shadowmaster,
Jazz Jackrabbit in 3D, 
Heretic 1 +2 , 
Hexen,
Alice 3,
alles von Epic und Apogee,
Bleifuß,
Bleifuß Rally,
Sega Rally Championship,
Descent alle Teile,
Formula 1 97,
Gex 3dfx,
Hellbender,
Heavy Matal Fakk 2,
Ikaruga,
Indiana Jones 5,
Magic Carpet,
...
und noch so 100 andere.


----------



## Schori (16. Dezember 2021)

Ocarina of time und majoras Mask


----------



## Blackout27 (16. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe nur eines auf meiner Liste -> *Black & White *


----------



## Jeretxxo (16. Dezember 2021)

Eines der guten Mech Warrior's, zum Beispiel Mech Warrior 3

Gegen Dungeon Keeper 1 und 2 hätte ich auch nichts
(im übrigen find ich nicht das sich Dungeons 3 so oder gar besser spielt wie DK(2), auch wenn es einige Überschneidungen gibt, kann man schon spielen wenn man DK mag, War for the Overworld ist auch ein Spiel was in die selbe Kerbe schläg)

Gothic 1 und 2

Z

Ground Control 1 und 2

Praktisch alle Battlefieldteile vor Battlefield 3, gerade BF2, BFBC2 und BF2142 fänd ich echt nice, alle mit der Zerstörungsphysik von BFBC2 und nicht dieser komischen Zerstörungsmechanik der neueren Teile.

KKND 1 & 2, obwohl die Serie eigentlich mal einen richtigen neuen Ableger verdient hätte, ich fand Teil 1 und 2 stellenweise besser als C&C zur selben Zeit.
Ich frag mich was mit der Lizenz passiert ist, liegt vermutlich auch noch irgendwo angestaubt und vergessen in irgendeinem EA Archiv.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Dezember 2021)

Ich weiß keiner dieser Titel wird je ein Remake bekommen und selbst wenn, es würde wohl nicht annähernd das bei rauskommen wie ich es mir für ein Remake vorstellen würde, aber wenn es welche geben sollte, dann für folgende Titel:

Fallout 1 & 2
Sim City 4
Submarine Titans
Arcanum: Von Dampfmaschinen und Magie
Baldurs Gate 1 & 2
Vampires: Masquarade Bloodlines
Conquest: Frontier Wars
Star Fleet Command 1 & 2
Zeus: Herrscher des Olymp
Star Trek: Bridge Commander
Star Trek: Birth of the Federation
Temple of elemental Evil
Knights of the old Republic 2
Dungeon Keeper 1
Septerra Core
Silent Hunter 2
Spellforce 1
Sacred 1 & 2
Earth 2150
Imperium Galactica 2
Total War: Medieval 2
Emperor: Battle of Dune
Söldner: Secret Wars
Warhammer 40k: Dawn of War 1
Blitzkrieg 1
Burning Steel: Entscheidung im Atlantik
Enclave
Return to Krondor
uvm.

Ja ich weiß, viele Titel, aber es gibt auch einfach unfassbar viele Spiele aus über 25 Jahren wo ich nun schon PC-Spiele spiele und wo ich mir einfach ein Remake von wünschen würde, die kann man gar nicht alle aufzählen...


----------



## RyzA (17. Dezember 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Heavy Matal Fakk 2,





Blackout27 schrieb:


> Ich habe nur eines auf meiner Liste -> *Black & White *





Nightslaver schrieb:


> Earth 2150


Davon würde ich mir auch ein Remake wünschen.


----------



## NatokWa (17. Dezember 2021)

Ich hätte da ein paar Perlen aus der C64 Zeit die ich gerne in Modernerer Form auf dem PC sehen würde, auch wenn sich das kaum umsetzen läßt und für heutige Verhältnisse die Story an sich eher Dürftig wäre .....

Da wäre zuallererst "Die Dunkle Dimension" - wäre sogar möglich da der Originalentwickler das erlaubt.
Dann die Spiele der "Schwert und Magie" Reihe, wobei das ja "nur" Text-Adventures waren.....
Und wenn man schon dabei ist : Centaurian Alliance . 

Vom PC würde ich gerne die alten Ultima's im Modernen Gewand sehen und so Games wie Wales Voyage  

Black&White wäre ich auch gleich dabei ..... Aber selbst ein Fantasy Pinball als Neuauflage würde mir schon gefallen 

Aber der echte Heilige Gral für MICH wäre eine Neuauflage des ersten "Creatures" mit einer 2,5D Spielwelt (Als Sidescrooler aber mit mehr "Tiefe") und erweitertem Gebiet/mehr Biomen und "verbesserten" Norns in Sachen mehr Fähigkeiten und entsprechend größeres Genom.  das hat viel Laune gemacht neben dem Fernseher her da eine Gruppe von Norns zu "betreuen" und darauf zu achten das sie auch am Leben bleiben, auch wenn das mit der Unbegrenzten Evolution ein schlechter Witz war damals .....


----------



## facehugger (17. Dezember 2021)

"Dead Space". 

Allein die Geräuschkulisse und die Athmo. Waren damals schön schaurige Stunden...

Gruß


----------



## Jeretxxo (17. Dezember 2021)

facehugger schrieb:


> "Dead Space".
> 
> Allein die Geräuschkulisse und die Athmo. Waren damals schön schaurige Stunden...
> 
> Gruß


Soweit ich mich entsinne ist das doch in der mache, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Rizzard (17. Dezember 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Metal Gear Solid, ...


Ich wünsche mir eigentlich auch schon lange ein MGS1 Remake.
Ich bin mir selbst nur unsicher, wie man das umsetzen müsste.


----------



## facehugger (17. Dezember 2021)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Soweit ich mich entsinne ist das doch in der mache, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


Ok, war mir nicht bewusst... 

Gruß


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Dezember 2021)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir eigentlich auch schon lange ein MGS1 Remake.
> Ich bin mir selbst nur unsicher, wie man das umsetzen müsste.


Vor allem mit besserer Synchro 

"Wo sind Sie?"
"Ich weiß wo Sie sind."
"Bleiben Sie, wo Sie sind!!!!"


----------



## Rizzard (17. Dezember 2021)

facehugger schrieb:


> Ok, war mir nicht bewusst...
> 
> Gruß


Ist doch ein alter Hut.








						Dead Space: Remake offenbar seit Mitte 2020 in Arbeit
					

Im Juli dieses Jahres machten die Verantwortlichen von Electronic Arts endlich Nägel mit Köpfen und kündigten die laufenden Arbeiten am Remake von "Dead Space" endlich offiziell an.




					www.play3.de


----------



## Ion (17. Dezember 2021)

Viele meiner Lieblingsspiele von damals haben schon ein Remake bekommen.
Was noch fehlt wäre:

- One Must Fall 2097
- Raptor: Call of the Shadows (nicht diese 20XX Versionen, sondern echtes Remaster!)
- Stunts
- Bioforge
- Mechwarrior 2 & 3 (sind meine liebsten Teile)
- Interstate '82


----------



## chill_eule (17. Dezember 2021)

Ion schrieb:


> Stunts


Krass, den alten Schinken habe ich damals auch geliebt 

Der Trackeditor war der Hammer und man konnte die absurdesten (Todes-)Strecken bauen


----------



## Tolotos66 (17. Dezember 2021)

Das echte Mechwarrior 3 von Microprose mit DLC ala Pirats moon
Dito bei Master of Orion II
Duke Nukem. Hm, i´m looking good
Heretic
Medal of Honor. Besonders Airborne
Crusader No Regret/No Remose

Boa, die Liste könnte lang werden. Daher STOP
Gruß T.


----------



## facehugger (17. Dezember 2021)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ist doch ein alter Hut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, man muss ja nicht immer alles mitkriegen...

Gruß


----------



## Veriquitas (17. Dezember 2021)

Remakes eigentlich nicht wenn dann Remaster.

Als Remake eigentlich nur World of Warcraft und zwar mit den ursprünglichen Entwicklern und zu Ende gedacht.


----------



## trigger831 (17. Dezember 2021)

Rune und Soldier of Fortune


----------



## RyzA (17. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Lemmings


Auf Steam ist ein "Crazy Lemmings" für 2022 angekündigt.
Ich bin mal gespannt...


----------



## Chibs (18. Dezember 2021)

Meine Wunsch-Remakes wären:

Max Payne 1+2
F.E.A.R. 1+2
RalliSport Challenge
Need for Speed Most Wanted
Shenmue 1+2

und dann noch ein zweiter Teil von Sleeping Dogs (2010). Das Spiel ist bis heute mein Lieblings-Openworld-Game und für meinen Geschmack besser als jedes GTA.


----------



## AchtBit (5. November 2022)

Magic Carpet
Stuntcar Racer
Grand Prix Legends
Independance War 2
Demolishen Derby
Re-Volt
Recoil
Forsaken
Extreme Assault


----------

